# where to buy fake gba game cards?



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

does anyone no a Chinese site where i can buy fake gba games(3-5 dollars each)?
the site i used it use has been down for about a year or more now.
here real gba games are about 20 to 30 euros and i dont want to pay that muchand i dont want to use an emulator. also because i want to buy some of those pokemon hacks, the metroid games, the zeldas games and maybe some others 
thanks for any help


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2013)

You can buy fakes on ebay all the time.
But why not just buy the real ones from sites like amazon?

Also your flag says your from America, but your posts talks about using Euros


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

the flag was a mistake and has been fixed
but i dont want to buy gba games form ebay because they still get expensive because the sellers say there are real and the price goes up especially the pokemon games


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Pokemon games are expensive everywhere and still in high demand, so I really wouldn't suggest getting your hopes too high on finding them cheap.

Sadly I am not much help when it comes down to buying Europe, my only suggestion is checking around your local video game stores, you might have better luck there.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Pokemon games are expensive everywhere and still in high demand, so I really wouldn't suggest getting your hopes too high on finding them cheap.
> 
> Sadly I am not much help when it comes down to buying Europe, my only suggestion is checking around your local video game stores, you might have better luck there.


 
yeah thats the problem there are no local video game stores where i live, just some some privately owned stores that sell a little of everything,from food to electronics to things for the bathroom, i live on a small island with about 100,000 to 150,000 people(my town has less than 800 people) and where they do have games its old games and they price is messed up, like if the game cost's 30 they sell it at around 50(which is bullshit) and some people do buy them at that price. heres an example fear 2 for ps3 i just bought it on ebay for about 12 euors and they have it for 45 euros in a cd case(not even a ps2 game case)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 13, 2013)

why not just invest in a flash cart for GBA if you can locate an EZ-Flash IV and MiniSD then your set and don't have to pay again if you don't want too


----------



## Count Duckula (Feb 14, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> why not just invest in a flash cart for GBA if you can locate an EZ-Flash IV and MiniSD then your set and don't have to pay again if you don't want too


 
Seconded, an EZ-Flash IV is your best bet. 
The fake pokemon games almost certainly used a patched ROM, so are no better than a flash cart in terms of RTC.
I have about 10 or so fake games from ebay, about 1/2 came with consoles but the rest were bought from chinese sellers. Got my money refunded as they were not listed as fakes (free game cases FTW), but it didnt take much effort at all to get the games I wanted for $2-5 including shipping from these kinds of chinese fake cart sellers.


----------

